# My Gathering Report



## MrFSS (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in LA right now waiting for others to arrive so we can start the day's train riding this afternoon.

I had to fly in (had frequent flyer miles to use) and time constraints. My biggest problem is, I don't live anywhere near a place to catch a train so flying to LA was really my first option.

I like pictures and my first day's report is all pictures with a little description.

















More later after some train rides.


----------



## Rumpled (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice pics of your trip.

I think you got a shot of Lake Mohave there, and the basketball team doesn't play in that arena now.

I think it's owned by a chuch.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice PIX. (actually GRRRREAT!)

Is the MT around Flagstaff part of the San Francisco Range?

Have a whole bunch of fun!


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 12, 2008)

is a short video of a few of the AU folks on the train yesterday. See anyone you recognize?
We will start having pictures for you soon. So many trains to ride and so little time.


----------



## rtabern (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice video clip... looks like you're having a fun time out there... I'm jealous!! Hahaha.

Did Patrick get kicked off the train yet?? hahaha j/k


----------



## had8ley (Oct 12, 2008)

MrFSS said:


>



Seeing the fez reminded me of something Tom. Who won the attendee bet ???


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 12, 2008)

had8ley said:


>



You'll have to take that up with Betty and Patrick!


----------



## had8ley (Oct 12, 2008)

MrFSS said:


>



Oh,Oh...I smell a rotten fez somewhere in this mix


----------



## Dan O (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice pix. I recognized a few things.

The basketball place used to be the Fabulous Forum where the Lakers played. They are at Staples downtown now, just a stop or two on the subway from LAUS. As someone else said, a church owns it now. I think the racetrack is Hollywood Park but it's not very close to Hollywood.

The picture of LA w/ Union Station--I think it might be in general on the right side about half way up or so. Not sure but it looks like the LA river there and it is not too far from there. I don't know LA as well as I used to so not sure about that for sure.

Once again..nice pics,

Dan


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 12, 2008)

Well the *2008 Gathering* is about over, at least for me. I'm sitting in the Crown Room at LAX waiting for my flight home and using the time to get all the pictures I took available to be seen.

*Friday* had the group on Metrolink to Riverside and back before taking the Rd Line to Universal City and the City Walk for dinner. A long day indeed.

*Saturday* we met at LAUS and took the Surfliner to San Diego, arriving in time for lunch. Then we were off to ride the different light rail lines. Some of us returned early to Los Angeles and others stayed to ride some more an have dinner.

*Today* was the highlight of the weekend, a tour of the LAX Amtrak Yards, just south of LAUS. Very interesting and informative.

All of my pictures, sorted by days, can be found *HERE*.

Questions - comments - smart remarks - let me know.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 13, 2008)

Nah y'all see heah, MrFSS: Ain't nobody seen nothin' yet. Y'all jist wait 'til ah gets started on mah own repotes an' pitchers. Ain't nobody gettin' off easy no way. You been wohned, see?

If'n ah dint haftuh stick aroun' fo sum lay-ust train rads fo sum Yankees, y'all uh done been seein' 'em bah now. Y'all just waits 'til ah gets home.

WhoozOn1st (no relation)

Professor of English Grammar and Diction

University of Kentucky


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Oct 13, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> All of my pictures, sorted by days, can be found *HERE*.
> Questions - comments - smart remarks - let me know.


If you get a chance to add captions to the photographs at some point, that would make a lot of the photographs more meaningful. Some of the pictures have nametags that are readable, but not all do, and in some of the yard photos, it's not entirely obvious what is being shown or what its significance is just from looking at the photo.

I'm also enjoying the 1950s slides section.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Oct 19, 2008)

Tom,

Great job on the pics!!!! Really enjoyed meeting you! The weekend just went by way too fast!!!!

Al


----------

